# 2015 Brute C-Fab edition



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

So I dropped my baby off at C-Fab earlier this year for some mods.Went with a 6" C-Fab lift and custom bumper,34.5 OLS on Vibes.I also purchased a Turner gear reduction for it that I will have installed when it comes home..I had purchased the relocate and snorkle bracket from C-Fab last year and were so pleased with the quality and customer service that there was no question on who i wanted to do the lift so here it is after the fab work was done and just before being broke down for powdercoating....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks pretty sick!! :rockn:


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

that's not good


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Just finished up the Turner GR and installed the Muzzys.Put some Elka stage 3s on it and a set of JE HC pistons in it while the motor was apart.Gonna be a beast. #Noexpensespared


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

AH :rockn: that's better than what I Was thinking!!


----------

